# Specific NIE advice



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi everyone!

First post on the forums and I was looking for a little advice.

My wife and I are moving to Madrid (my wife is already there and I am following on when I finish my notice period at work in January)

We are going with my wife's job as she has a 2 year position at San Pablo CEU University, her employers are setting up her bank account, NIE number and all the other relevant paperwork for her. 

Now when we went to the Foreigners office on Friday they booked an appointment for her within a week so she is set. 

I am a Primary school teacher and her University interviewed me to find me work. The interviews went fine but as we are mid term there are currently no jobs available. 

My question relates to how I will go about getting an NIE number? My understanding is that without an NIE I cannot get a bank account and I am not entitled to any healthcare if needed, however I cannot get an NIE without a work contract. I am sure at some point I will be able to find work but obviously with the situation as it is there is some worry.

Does this seem as dire a situation as I have made out or am I overly complicating matters.

Apologies for the long winded message any help would be appreciated.

Tom


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> First post on the forums and I was looking for a little advice.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

you should be able to register as resident as your wife's dependant & have a NIE number issued then too - you should get healthcare cover as her dependant, too


----------



## annfoto (Aug 19, 2012)

You do not need a work contract to get an NIE number. This number is simply a tax identification number - non-residents get one also as it is required to open a bank account and pay either your resident's tax or non-resident's tax.
If your wife is working and has a contract then you are covered as her spouse for healthcare.
Your situation is therefore far from dire


----------



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for your speedy replies. 

Would I still register as normal on the seap.minhap.gob.es website and then presumably the relevant parties will ask for Marriage certificates, proof of her contract etc when I turn up for my appointment or will they already know that she has a contract as she will already have had her NIE meeting by the time I get to Madrid.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> Thanks guys for your speedy replies.
> 
> Would I still register as normal on the seap.minhap.gob.es website and then presumably the relevant parties will ask for Marriage certificates, proof of her contract etc when I turn up for my appointment or will they already know that she has a contract as she will already have had her NIE meeting by the time I get to Madrid.


you go the extranjería where your wife went - take all her info as well (& her too ) 

I don't know what you mean by a NIE meeting???

you are registering as resident, not just getting a NIE number - you can download the relevant EX18 form from our FAQ thread

all you have to do is make sure you have all the paperwork & it's done there and then - although yes, in some offices you do need to make an appointment

you'll need your wife's resident cert/card, marriage cert, contract, your passport etc. - & copies of everything!!


----------



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

When my wife's employer filled her details in on the seap.minhap.gob.es website it generated an appointment for her at the extranjero office. I assumed she would have to go there with relevant documentation to get her NIE number. Is this not correct?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> When my wife's employer filled her details in on the seap.minhap.gob.es website it generated an appointment for her at the extranjero office. I assumed she would have to go there with relevant documentation to get her NIE number. Is this not correct?


yes - I'd forgotten that some places allow appts to be booked online - at ours you can just walk in - and at another one nearby you have to go to the office at sillyo'clock on a Friday, queue up - then get given an appt for the following week

what I'm trying to make clear to you though (& anyone else reading), is that you & your wife aren't applying for a NIE number

you are registering as residents - it's different forms & different requirements & for a different purpose


----------



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> what I'm trying to make clear to you though (& anyone else reading), is that you & your wife aren't applying for a NIE number
> 
> you are registering as residents


Pardon my ignorance  but what is the difference?

I appreciate you have probably told this to people 1000 times but I didn't quite realise how scary this would all be


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

annfoto said:


> You do not need a work contract to get an NIE number. This number is simply a tax identification number - non-residents get one also *as it is **required to open a bank account *and pay either your resident's tax or non-resident's tax.
> If your wife is working and has a contract then you are covered as her spouse for healthcare.
> Your situation is therefore far from dire


You do NOT require an NIE to open a bank account.
What IS needed is proof that you have a Spanish address -rental contract, utility bill and the like - and your passport.

I opened a bank account the first week I arrived here and got my NIE the second week.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> Pardon my ignorance  but what is the difference?
> 
> I appreciate you have probably told this to people 1000 times but I didn't quite realise how scary this would all be


a NIE number is just a fiscal registration number - anyone can have one of those whether they live in Spain or not - they need a reason for it, such as to buy property - you don't have to show proof of income or anything like that - though they might want proof of why you need it - & you will get a (white) NIE certificate which expires after 90 days

When you live here you have to register as resident within/at 90 days - they will also issue you with a NIE number at that time & the (green) certificate/card doesn't expire

it's for registering as resident that you need the proof of income & healthcare provision, such as a work contract


----------



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

So once I've got the NIE (white certificate) what is the process then to apply for residency?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

neonshaker said:


> So once I've got the NIE (white certificate) what is the process then to apply for residency?


You need to go back and get the residencia (Green card/certificate) and a permanent NIE - you'll need proof of income and healthcare - in other words your wife and her proof of income/employment contract, as you will be her dependant.

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> So once I've got the NIE (white certificate) what is the process then to apply for residency?


no........ you don't need to get a white NIE certificate, although some offices _might _issue one & tell you to come back a couple of weeks later to register as resident (two fees ) but they aren't supposed to

make an appointment for after you move here & just register as resident in the way outlined in the earlier posts


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello and welcome 
I'm in a similar situation as we've moved for my husband's job and I don't have work yet.
They asked for a sworn translation of our marriage certificate; if you need one of those, http://www.maec.es/es/MenuPpal/Ministerio/Tablondeanuncios/InterpretesJurados/Documents/2011sepIIJJ.pdf is a link to approved sworn translators, buy language and area.


----------



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

You say that one has 90 days to apply for a permanent residency card. Would it be worth waiting until I have a job of my own to apply for my permanent card so I can provide proof of my own income. 

As I said I had interviews last week in Madrid but I have managed to secure some part time teaching work and there is no saying that a job with the University won't come up between January and March.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

neonshaker said:


> You say that one has 90 days to apply for a permanent residency card. Would it be worth waiting until I have a job of my own to apply for my permanent card so I can provide proof of my own income.
> 
> As I said I had interviews last week in Madrid but I have managed to secure some part time teaching work and there is no saying that a job with the University won't come up between January and March.


you have that option - but why wait?

you can register as a dependant of your wife immediately, assuming she is registered by the time you get here, or you can register at the same time as her if she's still waiting for her appt

if you choose to wait, you will only be covered for emergency healthcare though


----------



## neonshaker (Nov 4, 2012)

...and the fog begins to lift 

Can I thank everybody for their help. It has stopped my mind racing (images of the police kicking the door in and deporting me lol)

I'm sure I'll be back for more advice at somepoint and looking to thank those in Madrid in person in January and beyond.

Thanks again 

Tom


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

neonshaker said:


> ...and the fog begins to lift
> 
> Can I thank everybody for their help. It has stopped my mind racing (images of the police kicking the door in and deporting me lol)
> 
> ...


 lol, have a good look around the forum at some of the other related topics and you'll get the idea - Spain is in crisis, its recently put in new measures which are at best confusing (especially, it appears to those who are implementing them!!!). Paperwork, rules and regulations arent the same as the UK, but you'll learn how it all works eventually - or should I say, how it differs from town to town, day to day, person to person......

Jo xxx


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> Hello and welcome
> I'm in a similar situation as we've moved for my husband's job and I don't have work yet.
> They asked for a sworn translation of our marriage certificate; if you need one of those, http://www.maec.es/es/MenuPpal/Ministerio/Tablondeanuncios/InterpretesJurados/Documents/2011sepIIJJ.pdf is a link to approved sworn translators, *buy* language and area.


  mortified by my error, and can't seem to edit the post...
*by* language and area!

(Good job I'm not an English teacher... oh...!)

I have found this forum so helpful, and the fog will lift further, don't worry


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> mortified by my error, and can't seem to edit the post...
> *by* language and area!
> 
> (Good job I'm not an English teacher... oh...!)
> ...


lmao!!!!


*I *could edit for you ................... what's it worth


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> lmao!!!!
> 
> 
> *I *could edit for you ................... what's it worth


 I thought it was funny so I didnt even offer lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> lmao!!!!
> 
> 
> *I *could edit for you ................... what's it worth


 well, how about
- a load more questions about living in Spain
- a fair few questions about the Spanish language
- no doubt some questions about becoming autonomo to come

No?! I could send you some of the ice cream we're about to have


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

goingtobcn said:


> well, how about
> - a load more questions about living in Spain
> - a fair few questions about the Spanish language
> - no doubt some questions about becoming autonomo to come
> ...


ice cream sounds good..........it's 23º here atm


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

goingtobcn said:


> well, how about
> - a load more questions about living in Spain
> - a fair few questions about the Spanish language
> - no doubt some questions about becoming autonomo to come
> ...


LOL shush they will think you and me are the same person!!!!!!!!!!! I'm following your threads and nodding sagely at the replies.......:clap2::clap2:


----------



## goingtobcn (Sep 9, 2012)

Glad to entertain, Jo  That's what happens when you try to do too many things at once!

Think the ice cream might melt on the way then  

Haha Cambio I look forward to your reply next time!


----------

